# Expat Early Returnees – Please Help!



## nina_cole

Have you and your family ever returned home early from an international assignment? Do you know someone else who has? My name is Dr. Nina Cole, and I am an Associate Professor from Ryerson University in Toronto; I am inviting early returnees to participate in my study of early returns from home from the perspective of the families involved. This information is critical in order to help reduce the often-painful circumstances behind early returns through better pre-assignment preparation. Please visit ninacole. net before June 30, 2010 and click on ‘Expat Questionnaire’ (short, anonymous and confidential). Questions can be directed to me at [email protected]. Your participation would be very much appreciated.


----------

